
OSS kiosks with WebConverger and incredible story on SaaS back end - bytebot
https://webconverger.org/blog/2016/Webconverger_35_release/
======
brudgers
WebConverger open source:
[https://github.com/Webconverger](https://github.com/Webconverger)

